# AirPort Express client Reseau wifi existant ?



## kevule (16 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je vais essayer d'expliquer le plus simplement possible ce que je souhaite faire.


Je possede :
Une Borne AirPort Express
Un Modem/Routeur ClubInternet.box (modéle Tecom AH4222)

Mon reseau sans fil est en mixed WPA2/WPA - PSK avec encryption WPA en TKIP+AES.

J'arrive à me relier au reseau sans fil avec mon iMac via le Airport intégré sans aucun probleme.

Je souhaiterai utiliser ma borne AirPort Express sur un PC qui ne se trouve pas dans la meme piéce que le Modem/Routeur. 

Est-il possible de configurer la Borne AE en tant que client du reseau sans fil existant afin de pouvoir recuperer Internet par la prise Ethernet de la borne? 

Ce PC pourrait alors se connecter à Internet sur le reseau sans fil du modem/routeur par le biais de la borne AE.


Dites moi, s'il vous plait, si c'est possible, si je suis obligé d'acheter une seconde borne relié au modem ou si je dois renoncer a cette configuration.

Merci par avance de l'aide que vous pourrez m'apporter...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2006)

kevule a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je vais essayer d'expliquer le plus simplement possible ce que je souhaite faire.
> 
> ...



et hop  

oui, ça va marcher, il faut configurer la borne à partir du mac (admin airport) en client WDS (suivre les instructions du soft).


----------



## kevule (17 Décembre 2006)

Pour le WDS, il ne faut pas aussi configurer le modem/routeur ? 
J'ai essay&#233; plusieurs configuration WDS de la borne et je n'ai pas reussi.
Lorsque je specifie que je veut rejoindre un sans fil existant, la borne n'est plus visible sans un reset (meme SSID, meme WPA, meme canal).

Help me please...


----------



## Sim le pirate (23 Décembre 2006)

kevule a dit:


> Pour le WDS, il ne faut pas aussi configurer le modem/routeur ?
> J'ai essayé plusieurs configuration WDS de la borne et je n'ai pas reussi.
> Lorsque je specifie que je veut rejoindre un sans fil existant, la borne n'est plus visible sans un reset (meme SSID, meme WPA, meme canal).
> 
> Help me please...



Up Up !! Cela m'interesse grandement aussi !


----------



## esales (7 Janvier 2007)

Il me semble que le WDS n'est pas compatible avec le WPA.
Il faut crypter la liaison en WEP 128.

Mais je n'en suis pas très sur (c'était dans un recoin de ma tête...).


----------



## kevule (8 Janvier 2007)

Merci beaucoup, je vais essayer ca et je donnerai la suite des evenements sur ce topic.




esales a dit:


> Il me semble que le WDS n'est pas compatible avec le WPA.
> Il faut crypter la liaison en WEP 128.
> 
> Mais je n'en suis pas très sur (c'était dans un recoin de ma tête...).


----------



## flkx (24 Décembre 2007)

... Est-ce finalement cela fonctionne ? Je souhaiterais également utiliser ce procédé pour connecter mon Mac pro qui ne possède pas de carte AirPort extrême.


----------



## flkx (27 Décembre 2007)

... petit UP, je suis toujours à la recherche d'une solution pour connecter mon Mac Pro. J'utilise actuellement un dongle D-Link qui plante la machine très souvent ...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2007)

désolé, j'étais loin sans connection (ça fait du bien aussi  )

Il faut partir de la borne principale et lui indiquer que la borne airport doit être en WDS, ensuite, il faut entrer dans la borne airport la clé. La manip doit être décrite sur le site du fabricant (ne comptez pas trop sur les FAI)

WEP ou WAP, je sais plus. Mais franchement, quel est le risque? vous avez des données "ultrasensibles" chez vous? Vérouillez votre ordi avec un bon mot de passe et basta. 

Bonnes fêtes à tous


----------

